# caught a few stripers



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

found a spot on blackwater where the stripers were busting bait. asked someone in another boat what the keeper limits were. they said 3 per person over 18". the fwc website says 20 per person! who's right? are there special regs for blackwater? thanks! Ron


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

darn I misread, thought you had caught some strippers! Well congrats anyway!


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

finally got the pic to work!...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

aggregate bag limit is 20 for hybrid bass and stripers. Only 3 of your 20 can be stripers and must be 18". That is not a direct quote for the rule book but the best of my knoweldge from talking to an fwc officer about a year ago.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Probably the same area where me and my buddy caught a few. Looks good. 

NJD


----------



## groupertrouper (Jul 3, 2011)

I have been wanting to catch some stripers, would you mind sharing a few secrets for where to fish, not honey holes just what to look for, and what type of bait to use, any advise will be helpful thanks:thumbup:


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

groupertrouper said:


> I have been wanting to catch some stripers, would you mind sharing a few secrets for where to fish, not honey holes just what to look for, and what type of bait to use, any advise will be helpful thanks:thumbup:


 sent u a pm..


----------

